# Why your Driver Rating doesn't matter



## UberSucker (May 17, 2017)

I constantly hear "you have the highest Uber Driver Rating that I've ever seen" from my PAX. This comment actually annoys me because having a high rating means absolutely nothing driving for Uber. There is no monetary incentives or increased fare pricing for high rated drivers are there? And the honest truth is that I am no better in the eyes of Uber than the driver who has a 4.4 rating. And let me tell you; there are plenty of you out there.

When I first started driving for Uber I used to freak out every time that my rating dropped...After all, I was providing drinks, snacks, music and everything short of a "happy ending" for PAX. I would pull my hair out trying to understand why my rating dropped and then I would begin micromanaging every ride that I gave. One day I decided to just* stop with the worrying*...I decided to completely change my service style. I would make Uber about "me". I would play the music that I wanted to play, I would have the conversations that "I" wanted to have and I would no longer provide the drinks and other bullshit that Uber tells us to provide. I would provide a nice ride in a clean, nice vehicle and do the best job that I could. I also promised myself that I would *never again* look at my rating. I didn't want to know what my rating was and I didn't care. I still don't want to know and I still don't care. After all, if I were to be deactivated I'm sure Uber would let me know. And even if I had an ultra high rating, I would be no better off than the Uber Driver who is at a 4.4 rating with plenty of complaints. Funny enough, I recently gave a ride to a PAX who was shocked at how high my rating was. He kept wanting to blurt it out and I actually started to raise my voice at him telling him that I didn't want to know and I didn't care an basically to STFU lol. But just like a PAX, the idiot blurted it out anyways because you know, PAX have no common courtesy.

And where does this high rating get me? An ego boost? An ego boost that is designed similarly to the badge system where drivers get a little self-esteem boost from a littler sticker so that Uber can make sure that they keep driving? My rating means nothing. Absolutely nothing. For all of you who are constantly worrying about your rating...*just stop*. It really doesn't matter. And there is a sea of Uber Drivers out there that are 100 times worse than you and they are doing just fine not giving shit.

Remember, it's "your" work day. It's "you're" job. Stop making it all about PAX. Do you think PAX gives a shit if your car breaks down? Or if you get into a fender bender? Your're the sucker at the end of day. They wouldn't give a ****. Listen to the jams that make you happy while you're "working". Have the conversations that "you" want to have. **** kissing PAX's asses and making it all about them.

Make it about you, and don't ever look at your rating because...*it doesn't matter!*


----------



## SansTalent (Apr 22, 2017)

Ratings are very important to UberBlack riders as they usually hire me privately after their Uber ride ends. Uber can also work to be a drivers' marketing arm if they should choose to pursue that route. Most of my UberSELECT riders solicit my business card for private rides even when I mention that it will be $3/mi + $0.35/min. All of my passengers do ask me how long I have been driving and compliment me for a perfect rating as most have never seen one before.

I do not offer UberX rides anymore--I basically did not like driving for someone that is unappreciative of my services. I soon tossed my Prius out and purchased an UberLUX vehicle and applied for the necessary permits, licenses, and insurance. Life could not be better driving professionally for those that *seem* to appreciate my personal care and service. Tips aplenty!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

If you don't care about deactivation you don't care about rating. An Uber driver with a 4.4 rating is NOT doing just as good. He is fired before he gets that low.

Ratings don't come as easy for me. It seems like I'm teetering on the edge of deactivation with Lyft, although my Uber rating seems okay.


----------



## West81330 (Oct 7, 2016)

Yeah, I couldn't care any less about ratings either. Two years ubering and I'm at a 4.9. Just makes me feel bad for the saps who hand out bottles of water and mints, because like you, I just drive from point A to point B


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> If you don't care about deactivation you don't care about rating. An Uber driver with a 4.4 rating is NOT doing just as good. He is fired before he gets that low.
> 
> Ratings don't come as easy for me. It seems like I'm teetering on the edge of deactivation with Lyft, although my Uber rating seems okay.


If you don't care to share why ratings don't come easy to you, I would like to know why. That's all. I'm not trying to offer solutions or tell you your doing something wrong. I am only curious why it's difficult.

*Why do you feel it is difficult to get higher ratings?
*What are the conditions in your area?

No pressure from me if you don't want to answer.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

If only I knew why. On another thread where I was writing about how my Lyft rating is getting dangerously close to the 4.6 cutoff, there were some suggestions that my water brand is too cheap and I'm not using a water cooler. Yet supposedly a lot of guys here don't even hand out water at all and still get an easy 4.9.

I was able to get my Uber rating up to 4.8 after a lot of effort, but it seems like no matter what I do on Lyft it doesn't help. Perhaps next I'll try fancy water for Lyft passengers only.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

+1 ratings don't matter. This is why all the driver centric services will die and uber and left will race to bottom fare. It's just S to B and pax is dumb to pay any extra.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> If only I knew why. On another thread where I was writing about how my Lyft rating is getting dangerously close to the 4.6 cutoff, there were some suggestions that my water brand is too cheap and I'm not using a water cooler. Yet supposedly a lot of guys here don't even hand out water at all and still get an easy 4.9.
> 
> I was able to get my Uber rating up to 4.8 after a lot of effort, but it seems like no matter what I do on Lyft it doesn't help. Perhaps next I'll try fancy water for Lyft passengers only.


I can only assume it's the saturation in your area. Does your area have a lot of driver's? The more driver's there are in your area, the more expendable driver's are I guess. Im not sure how true it is but my Lyft rating is 5.0 on Lyft but I only have 76 lifetime trips with Lyft compared to over 2k rides with Uber. My Uber rating is 4.92. I think this place has a history of high driver quit rate but since they raised the fares here, I have seen tons more driver's.


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

UberSucker said:


> I constantly hear "you have the highest Uber Driver Rating that I've ever seen" from my PAX. This comment actually annoys me because having a high rating means absolutely nothing driving for Uber. There is no monetary incentives or increased fare pricing for high rated drivers are there? And the honest truth is that I am no better in the eyes of Uber than the driver who has a 4.4 rating. And let me tell you; there are plenty of you out there.
> 
> When I first started driving for Uber I used to freak out every time that my rating dropped...After all, I was providing drinks, snacks, music and everything short of a "happy ending" for PAX. I would pull my hair out trying to understand why my rating dropped and then I would begin micromanaging every ride that I gave. One day I decided to just* stop with the worrying*...I decided to completely change my service style. I would make Uber about "me". I would play the music that I wanted to play, I would have the conversations that "I" wanted to have and I would no longer provide the drinks and other bullshit that Uber tells us to provide. I would provide a nice ride in a clean, nice vehicle and do the best job that I could. I also promised myself that I would *never again* look at my rating. I didn't want to know what my rating was and I didn't care. I still don't want to know and I still don't care. After all, if I were to be deactivated I'm sure Uber would let me know. And even if I had an ultra high rating, I would be no better off than the Uber Driver who is at a 4.4 rating with plenty of complaints. Funny enough, I recently gave a ride to a PAX who was shocked at how high my rating was. He kept wanting to blurt it out and I actually started to raise my voice at him telling him that I didn't want to know and I didn't care an basically to STFU lol. But just like a PAX, the idiot blurted it out anyways because you know, PAX have no common courtesy.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more!! I ticks me off though when having accepted every ride requested over a 7 day period my acceptance rate drops. I know I should not let it get to me but therapy cost money and there's not much to be made here!!


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> If only I knew why. On another thread where I was writing about how my Lyft rating is getting dangerously close to the 4.6 cutoff, there were some suggestions that my water brand is too cheap and I'm not using a water cooler. Yet supposedly a lot of guys here don't even hand out water at all and still get an easy 4.9.
> 
> I was able to get my Uber rating up to 4.8 after a lot of effort, but it seems like no matter what I do on Lyft it doesn't help. Perhaps next I'll try fancy water for Lyft passengers only.


I never gave out water, snacks or mints, just make sure my car is clean and have Bob Marley running on the radio...4.93 Lyft and 4.97 Uber consistently


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

UberSucker said:


> I constantly hear "you have the highest Uber Driver Rating that I've ever seen" from my PAX. This comment actually annoys me because having a high rating means absolutely nothing driving for Uber. There is no monetary incentives or increased fare pricing for high rated drivers are there? And the honest truth is that I am no better in the eyes of Uber than the driver who has a 4.4 rating. And let me tell you; there are plenty of you out there.
> 
> When I first started driving for Uber I used to freak out every time that my rating dropped...After all, I was providing drinks, snacks, music and everything short of a "happy ending" for PAX. I would pull my hair out trying to understand why my rating dropped and then I would begin micromanaging every ride that I gave. One day I decided to just* stop with the worrying*...I decided to completely change my service style. I would make Uber about "me". I would play the music that I wanted to play, I would have the conversations that "I" wanted to have and I would no longer provide the drinks and other bullshit that Uber tells us to provide. I would provide a nice ride in a clean, nice vehicle and do the best job that I could. I also promised myself that I would *never again* look at my rating. I didn't want to know what my rating was and I didn't care. I still don't want to know and I still don't care. After all, if I were to be deactivated I'm sure Uber would let me know. And even if I had an ultra high rating, I would be no better off than the Uber Driver who is at a 4.4 rating with plenty of complaints. Funny enough, I recently gave a ride to a PAX who was shocked at how high my rating was. He kept wanting to blurt it out and I actually started to raise my voice at him telling him that I didn't want to know and I didn't care an basically to STFU lol. But just like a PAX, the idiot blurted it out anyways because you know, PAX have no common courtesy.
> 
> ...


Other than the points about the 4.4 driver, it is not possible for me to agree with a post anymore than I do on this one.


----------



## Edward Mills (Jul 21, 2018)

UberSucker said:


> I constantly hear "you have the highest Uber Driver Rating that I've ever seen" from my PAX. This comment actually annoys me because having a high rating means absolutely nothing driving for Uber. There is no monetary incentives or increased fare pricing for high rated drivers are there? And the honest truth is that I am no better in the eyes of Uber than the driver who has a 4.4 rating. And let me tell you; there are plenty of you out there.
> 
> When I first started driving for Uber I used to freak out every time that my rating dropped...After all, I was providing drinks, snacks, music and everything short of a "happy ending" for PAX. I would pull my hair out trying to understand why my rating dropped and then I would begin micromanaging every ride that I gave. One day I decided to just* stop with the worrying*...I decided to completely change my service style. I would make Uber about "me". I would play the music that I wanted to play, I would have the conversations that "I" wanted to have and I would no longer provide the drinks and other bullshit that Uber tells us to provide. I would provide a nice ride in a clean, nice vehicle and do the best job that I could. I also promised myself that I would *never again* look at my rating. I didn't want to know what my rating was and I didn't care. I still don't want to know and I still don't care. After all, if I were to be deactivated I'm sure Uber would let me know. And even if I had an ultra high rating, I would be no better off than the Uber Driver who is at a 4.4 rating with plenty of complaints. Funny enough, I recently gave a ride to a PAX who was shocked at how high my rating was. He kept wanting to blurt it out and I actually started to raise my voice at him telling him that I didn't want to know and I didn't care an basically to STFU lol. But just like a PAX, the idiot blurted it out anyways because you know, PAX have no common courtesy.
> 
> ...


Although your rating doesn't really put anything tangible into your pocket, it can however hurt your earning capacity. Now I can only speak regarding my personal nightmare!!
January 2017 greeted all Uber "Black Car & SUV" driver's with the 4.8 minimum SURPRISE. In order for driver's to continue accepting trip request on those platforms the driver needed to have and maintain a minimum driver rating of 4.8. All driver's on these platforms with a rating below 4.8 would only be able to receive UberX or UberXL if their vehicle was qualified. Uber did not care what type of vehicle was being operated. If you didn't have a 4.8 no more SUV, NO more Black Car trips. Just UberX. At the time of the Uber ratings purge, my rating was 4.75. Which it had been since 2013. Now I was relegated to the cheap seats. Ah, yes I did forget to mention, I was driving an Escalade. UberX in an Escalade is sacrilegious!!! I suffered through this for 420 days until my rated rose above 4.8 and I could put "X" in my rearview mirror never to be accepted again, and rejoin my fellow brethren in the Black Car/SUV struggle.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Acceptance rates matter. The lower the better. Long supposedly premium pickup fees, base rides with no surge. No thanks


----------



## turbolx22 (Jun 19, 2018)

Not caring about it is cool. Believe me im the king of not giving a F uck but... Its gonna matter. when you lose your job because of it....Its gonna matter.


----------



## MarlboroMan (Jun 7, 2017)

I


UberSucker said:


> I constantly hear "you have the highest Uber Driver Rating that I've ever seen" from my PAX. This comment actually annoys me because having a high rating means absolutely nothing driving for Uber. There is no monetary incentives or increased fare pricing for high rated drivers are there? And the honest truth is that I am no better in the eyes of Uber than the driver who has a 4.4 rating. And let me tell you; there are plenty of you out there.
> 
> When I first started driving for Uber I used to freak out every time that my rating dropped...After all, I was providing drinks, snacks, music and everything short of a "happy ending" for PAX. I would pull my hair out trying to understand why my rating dropped and then I would begin micromanaging every ride that I gave. One day I decided to just* stop with the worrying*...I decided to completely change my service style. I would make Uber about "me". I would play the music that I wanted to play, I would have the conversations that "I" wanted to have and I would no longer provide the drinks and other bullshit that Uber tells us to provide. I would provide a nice ride in a clean, nice vehicle and do the best job that I could. I also promised myself that I would *never again* look at my rating. I didn't want to know what my rating was and I didn't care. I still don't want to know and I still don't care. After all, if I were to be deactivated I'm sure Uber would let me know. And even if I had an ultra high rating, I would be no better off than the Uber Driver who is at a 4.4 rating with plenty of complaints. Funny enough, I recently gave a ride to a PAX who was shocked at how high my rating was. He kept wanting to blurt it out and I actually started to raise my voice at him telling him that I didn't want to know and I didn't care an basically to STFU lol. But just like a PAX, the idiot blurted it out anyways because you know, PAX have no common courtesy.
> 
> ...


 Average 4.92 but i dont give ratsass about it. I dont care if it drops to 4.1
Ratings dont mean crap.
STOP KISDING ASS TO PAX. 
I pick up n drop off. Thats it.


----------

